# Border Crossing



## Howier (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello to all. Im new around here and thought this would be a good place to ask this question. The DW wants to pull the TT to New York and the closest way from Michigan is through Canada. Im concerned though with the border crossings. Has anybody done this lately. How difficult is this and how long has it taken to get through the crossing. Where were your crossings. Do you need special paperwork for the TT.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I know zippo about getting in/out of Canada but I wanted to give you a big ole' Outbacker.com welcome

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

[quote name='Howier' date='Jun 7 2009, 11:30 PM' post='350956']
Hello to all. Im new around here and thought this would be a good place to ask this question. The DW wants to pull the TT to New York and the closest way from Michigan is through Canada. Im concerned though with the border crossings. Has anybody done this lately. How difficult is this and how long has it taken to get through the crossing. Where were your crossings. Do you need special paperwork for the TT.

Thanks for the help.

Hi Howler,

You will need : PASSPORT...Drivers license, vehicle and trailer registration cards, insurance for the tow vehicle, and the trailer, if the trailer is required to be insured in your state, don't bring any guns (personally, I have no problem with guns, own a few myself, but our Gov't gets all silly-pants about it). Don"t bring fruit, plants, or veggies. Probably best not to bring eggs or poultry (phone your border crossing before arriving or google "entering canada" for the Canadian Gov't site on the food issues) Probably a bad idea to bring PORK right now !!!







If you are bringing a dog, make sure he/she/it has all the required shots ( a Vet can fill ya in). 
If you are thinkin of bringing a cat, leave it home. We don't like cats here except in Woks









Oh Yeah, bring LOTS OF AMERICAN DOLLARS ....... LOTS.....WE LIKE AMERICAN DOLLARS but not cats

Okay, so come on up and have a great time. Remember to bring a Touque, we have had a crappy spring. Your dollar is still worth more than ours, well for the next 5-10 hours or so.

Hope ya have a GREAT VACATION and if I missed anything, I'm sure another Canuck will chime in !!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Good info, thanks eh. We are wanting to go to Niagra Falls and stay on the Canadian side eh since its nicer. Looking at Bissells hideaway. Maybe next year, even though the dollar is stronger then canadian money, my american dollar is broke....so see ya next year in the great white north, eh.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> Good info, thanks eh. We are wanting to go to Niagra Falls and stay on the Canadian side eh since its nicer. Looking at Bissells hideaway. Maybe next year, even though the dollar is stronger then canadian money, my american dollar is broke....so see ya next year in the great white north, eh.


B Chief,
Would be glad to have ya up here. I see by your map ya tend to hang around the EAST ????? Expand the horizons and come on out WEST. We got some truly gorgeous scenery here.....The Rocky Mountains, the Pacific Ocean, Vancouver Island, and LOTS OF GOOD, HIGH TEST BEER !! Alberta has Lots of Beef for the BBQ (only mad cows I've spotted are sporting two legs and a skirt)

See ya up here, EH ????


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

As of June 1st 2009.. All exits from the USA require a passport, and entries to the USA require a passport.

I cross the border at least twice a month. I haul rv's commercially..

Canada is very cool about letting me in.. Takes under a min.

The USA is another story.. I have to pay 10.75 and have my truck searched with drug dogs, and the border guys. I also have to run thru an xray machine.. One time they sent a camera down my aux fuel tank too. I have to give them my keys when they do all there searching..

Its kinda bad.. Takes a good 1/2 hour to get back in my own country.. Then they make me pay also..

I fall under commercial, so private is different, but they look you over very closely when crossing back into the USA..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

vtxbud said:


> Good info, thanks eh. We are wanting to go to Niagra Falls and stay on the Canadian side eh since its nicer. Looking at Bissells hideaway. Maybe next year, even though the dollar is stronger then canadian money, my american dollar is broke....so see ya next year in the great white north, eh.


B Chief,
Would be glad to have ya up here. I see by your map ya tend to hang around the EAST ????? Expand the horizons and come on out WEST. We got some truly gorgeous scenery here.....The Rocky Mountains, the Pacific Ocean, Vancouver Island, and LOTS OF GOOD, HIGH TEST BEER !! Alberta has Lots of Beef for the BBQ (only mad cows I've spotted are sporting two legs and a skirt)

See ya up here, EH ????








[/quote]

This is why I LOVE going to Canada.. The people are light hearted and dont take things as serious as we do.. They truely are enjoying life up there...

They also drive with respect like we used to do decades ago..

In fact, I have my truck about packed up and will prolly be in Canada this weekend..

Carey


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I have only ever had a problem one time.............I had an old WWII compass in the trailer (snowmobile), the compass had radium for the iridescent markings on the perimeter............They are measuring for radiation as you drive through on the way back into the US. On the way back to the US they also always look into our trailer to make sure we are not smuggling someone into the US. We have only ever been detained one time going into Canada, and that was the same year with the compass.............so they may have picked it up as well, but could not communicate it to us properly as they were mostly french speaking, very broken English (Quebec).

If you are spending money in Canada, get Canadian currency (free exchanges here many places) or use your credit card to to get fair exchange rate. I know especially in touristy area's they will take your American for the Canadian price, my brother was just up in Niagara and he ended up making a larger purchase on his Credit Card, because the store was accepting US dollars for the purchase but not giving an exchange. That is in Tourist area's like anywhere in the world.

If you are going through Canada...............i would take a Detour and stay awhile, It is a beautful country with great people!!! I go every year at least once









Clarke


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

It's been a while for us, but just don't get flustered if they pull you over and want to tour the OB. Just assume that they are really trailer shopping rather than looking for contraband.









IMO, the fridge is the big deal since so often you have it stocked. Why I can't carry some washed grapes in the fridge, but that semi in front of me can be loaded with unwashed fruit direct from the fields is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

From a Canuck perspective, we cross back and forth a couple of times each summer with very little issue.

Have your passport, proof of insurance, registration, etc. ready for inspection by CBSA and US Customs. If you are traveling with children who are not your own (friends, nephews, nieces) have a letter from the parent/guardian(s) signed by both, stating they are traveling with you with their permission.

Do not travel across with fruit (I agree with Nathan about how ridiculous it seems), most meat is banned for import, no firewood.They enforce those rules strictly in both directions.

Enjoy your trip and safe travels 'Eh'

 Canada Border Services Agency_Information for Visitors to Canada


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We followed most of the rules last September when we went to Niagara for the week. I did however have fruit and hot dogs, brats, steaks, etc in the fridge. Actually forgot about those rules when packing. When we were at the gate and they asked about fruits / meet etc, i told them about everything in the fridge and they didnt raise a concern at all. Im not saying its ok to bring but we forgot about it and when we disclosed it they were fine. definately have your passports and all documentation ready. turn your diesel off (if you have one) as they asked me to do that both ways.

The funniest part about our crossing in to CA was that after waiting 20 minutes or so in line the baby was crying in the back seat. The agent asked if i was going to feed the baby and i said i couldnt.....its mom was in the vehicle behind us but we would be stopping soon. (we took 2 cars cause we were traveling with friends). When she pulled up he quickly waived her through and laughed saying hurry up and take care of that crying baby!







she was definately caught off guard.

Enjoy your trip. We had a great time in Canada!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

We cross all the time and have never had a problem, only once did they want to see inside the 5th wheel and I think that was because the boarder guard was a camper and was curious! He went on and on about how nice it was and how much room we had when the slide was out! yes he wanted to see it with the slide out as well, he never opened a cupboard or fridge or anything just thought it was one of the nicest layouts he's ever seen.
We try and be laid back up here and love to have our neighbours from the south visit anytime, a couple of things to remember, no fruit across the boarder (God only knows why, its not like a fruit fly can't fly across the boarder?) The second thing is the Canadian Dollar is on the climb again and is almost at par with the US dollar so don't expect a lot of change back, fuel prices are always hi, gas is 99 cents a litre, (3.8 litres to the US gallon) and diesel is 87 cents a litre. Traffic is insane around Toronto, if you can avoid it do! if not avoid rush hours, 7-9 am 4-6 pm. If you use hwy 407 to bypass Toronto its a toll road, and they will take a picture of your vehicle and they will find you and they will kill you! just kidding but be ready for a ridiculous bill! Ok and the last thing a Toque is a knitted wool hat, colour is spelled with a u, Eh is not a code for anything nor is it a question? when someone flips you the bird it means the same thing, yes the beer is better but has more alcohol so don't drink the same amount, Whiskey is main from grain not corn? a loonie and twonie are currency not an insult or inference, and please, please leave your guns at home when in Canada, we have enough of our own and lots of problems. Oh and last but not least they finally armed our boarder guard with hand guns, and rumor has it next year they will get bullets as well


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

Just a quick word regarding exchanging money. I always assumed that the best way to go was credit card or ATM. I've never checked the fees involved, but after reading the linked article, I'm going to look into what my banks charge for exchaning currencies.

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/trav...adamoney07.html

John


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Whatever you do dont take a weapon,gun, into Canado or if you have had a DWI or something like that they will turn you around, as for the kids they must have passports as well, i have a friend who like to lost his son up there a few years back because he didnt have a birth certificate. Bottom line unless you have some real reason to go into canada just to save a few miles it isnt worth it, no problem getting in, its pure hell getting back into your own country. I am a trucker who dont go up anymore. because of the hassel, it isnt worth it.


----------



## Rumeur (Jun 6, 2009)

Howier said:


> Hello to all. Im new around here and thought this would be a good place to ask this question. The DW wants to pull the TT to New York and the closest way from Michigan is through Canada. Im concerned though with the border crossings. Has anybody done this lately. How difficult is this and how long has it taken to get through the crossing. Where were your crossings. Do you need special paperwork for the TT.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I am from Canada and travel across the border with and without a trailer, its a breeze. If you have pets make sure you have your Rabies Cert. No alchol or tobacco can be brought in. They will nail you big time on the duties. 
No paper work is required for the trailer. We are pretty laid back. I would morer concerned on what you require returning back to the USA, I know we need passports but because you are a resident it might be different.
Have a safe trip
Janna

Here is a snip it from the website.
http://www.gonorthwest.com/Visitor/plannin...rder/border.htm
USA Citizens Traveling to Canada
Citizens of the United States do not need a passport or visa to enter Canada, unless they are arriving in Canada from somewhere other than the USA. They do need to have on them proof of citizenship plus photo identification, although this is not often asked for. More information for U.S. citizens crossing into Canada can be found on the Consular Information Sheet for Canada at the web site of the Bureau of Consular Affairs, of the U.S. Department of State.

Americans in particular will need to be aware that Canada has strict gun laws. Generally, all weapons without legitimate sporting or recreational use are prohibited, and guns used for hunting or competition may be brought in with a permit. (Contact below). Undeclared firearms will be confiscated, and criminal charges may be made.

For more information about going into Canada, phone the border-crossing post directly. For answers to Canadian customs enquiries, or to locate the nearest Canadian customs district office, call the following telephone numbers: From within Canada, call: (toll-free) 1-800 461-9999. From outside Canada, call: 204-983-3500; or, 506-636-5064 (long-distance charges apply).

The following links also will be helpful.

Canada Customs and Revenue Agency.
The Canada Customs and Revenue Agency site has information for Visitors to Canada, including the Tax Refund for Visitors to Canada pamphlet. Canadian residents may be interested in browsing the pages about Canadian residents traveling abroad and obtaining more information about exemptions for returning Canadians in the pamphlet I Declare.

The Canadian customs FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) page also can be quite helpful in answering questions.

More Related Web Sites

Borderlineups.com
Webcams of four border crossings for lower mainland British Columbia, plus tips for Canadian travelers. (Web site by aacb.com.)

More Information

U.S. Customs & Border Protection (CBP) telephone numbers for customer service:

Local: 202-354-1000

Toll-free (from US): 1-877-227-5511. 
The above information is presented to assist you in your travels. For additional information, please visit either of the following web sites:

Canada Border Services Agency (CBSA)

U.S. Customs & Border Protection (CBP)


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Click for passport info

No you dont need a passport to enter Canada..

Yes you need a passport to enter USA.

So, Canada is not allowing you to cross unless you meet the USA re-entry requiremnets..

They do not want a bunch of stuck people in there country.

The USA website supercedes what Canada says as far as us citizens goes.

Carey


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

In New York you can get a enhanced drivers licence to get back into NY from Canada. Its 40 bucks and takes two weeks to get from the DMV. James


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I seen that several of the border states have that..

Still must plan ahead. Wheather its a passport or passport card, enhanced drivers license, Fast, etc, one must plan a trip out of the country at least a month away.. We cant just go to Canada or Mexico when we feel like it anymore without going thru the system..

Right now there is a huge commercial surge to get legal, so the offices are behind, and private requests are shoved to the back till the commercial side is caught up.. The border guys told me that when I was crossing back over a couple weeks back.

We had about 100 guys that would go to Canada. The border guys gave everyone a sheet of paper warning to get a legal by june 1st.. Only about 30 of us got legal... Needless to say, for the next month, I already know where I will be spending my time... The cool north, and thats perfectly fine with me!

Now that all the commercial people are in a rush, the private ones are left waiting.. Aint right..

Carey


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

It's my understanding that as long as we have a birth certificate for our children and they are under 15(I think) and we have our passports we should be okay, is that correct? We're heading there in July and don't want to mess up!

Thanks!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

anne72 said:


> It's my understanding that as long as we have a birth certificate for our children and they are under 15(I think) and we have our passports we should be okay, is that correct? We're heading there in July and don't want to mess up!
> 
> Thanks!


If you go and read the link I posted above it read all US citizens must have a passport for re-entry to the USA.

You will need passports or passport cards for your kids also.

The border guys said that trying to cross with a birth certificate will take 1-3 days in some cicumstances to be approved.

I dont believe Canada will even let your kids in without a passport/card.

You might want to get that checked out cause you are gonna be pushing it to get a passport in less than a month for a while till they take care of all the commercial requests first.

Carey


----------



## Howier (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the great info. My main concern was the trailer. I cross the border a few times a year and the family goes out of the country at least once a year so we all have passports. But i will keep the info in mind about the food and such.

Thanks again.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

anne72 said:


> It's my understanding that as long as we have a birth certificate for our children and they are under 15(I think) and we have our passports we should be okay, is that correct? We're heading there in July and don't want to mess up!
> 
> Thanks!


It is required now that everyone at all ages has a passport book, passport card or enhanced D.L. My husband and 13 year old just got there passports for our trip to Vancouver Island and it took about weeks. You can do expedited service for a passport, but it does cost more. Make sure you have all your ducks in a row before you go so you don't have any problems. It's kind of sad because just a few years ago we could go over the border with just our drivers license and our word that our kids were our kids. Not the case anymore.

Good luck.

Kelly


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> It's my understanding that as long as we have a birth certificate for our children and they are under 15(I think) and we have our passports we should be okay, is that correct? We're heading there in July and don't want to mess up!
> 
> Thanks!


It is required now that everyone at all ages has a passport book, passport card or enhanced D.L. My husband and 13 year old just got there passports for our trip to Vancouver Island and it took about weeks. You can do expedited service for a passport, but it does cost more. Make sure you have all your ducks in a row before you go so you don't have any problems. It's kind of sad because just a few years ago we could go over the border with just our drivers license and our word that our kids were our kids. Not the case anymore.

Good luck.

Kelly
[/quote]
Actually, they changed this requirement back to the following due to the uproar from the border states:

*Children: Beginning June 1, 2009, U.S. and Canadian citizen children under age 16 arriving by land or sea from contiguous territory may also present an original or copy of his or her birth certificate, a Consular Report of Birth Abroad, a Naturalization Certificate, or a Canadian Citizenship Card.*


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Nathan said:


> It's my understanding that as long as we have a birth certificate for our children and they are under 15(I think) and we have our passports we should be okay, is that correct? We're heading there in July and don't want to mess up!
> 
> Thanks!


It is required now that everyone at all ages has a passport book, passport card or enhanced D.L. My husband and 13 year old just got there passports for our trip to Vancouver Island and it took about weeks. You can do expedited service for a passport, but it does cost more. Make sure you have all your ducks in a row before you go so you don't have any problems. It's kind of sad because just a few years ago we could go over the border with just our drivers license and our word that our kids were our kids. Not the case anymore.

Good luck.

Kelly
[/quote]
Actually, they changed this requirement back to the following due to the uproar from the border states:

*Children: Beginning June 1, 2009, U.S. and Canadian citizen children under age 16 arriving by land or sea from contiguous territory may also present an original or copy of his or her birth certificate, a Consular Report of Birth Abroad, a Naturalization Certificate, or a Canadian Citizenship Card.*
[/quote]

I thought that's what the rule was but it seems like it keeps changing, hard to keep up, I just wanted to be sure! Before we cross into Canada I'll be sure to stop and ask just to be sure.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for correcting me Nathan.. I would make a ph call just to be sure..

Its hard to keep up, lol

Carey


----------

